# Fender Mexico or Fender USA, which are you?



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

In the past I have owned somewhere around 20-30 Fender guitars ranging from made in Korea to made in the USA. Some have sucked and some have blown me away. Most recently I got rid of an American Standard Strat and said, "that is it, I have had enough with using these friggin Fenders!" I started playing my Gibsons, until I got my hands on a 2005 Fender Standard Stratocaster (made in Mexico, of course) and I have found my love for Fender once again. The Americans I have owned are nothing compared to the tone I get from this beauty, and I have had some nice Americans in my time. I also had a Mexi Tele from '99 that I should'nt have let go because it sounded and played that amazingly, but GAS and trading prevail. Bottom line, let know your opinions on the two.


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Its all preference really. Fender's are my go to guitars. Never been a big Gibson fan. I honestly have never played an American I like and I've played quite a few. I find the Americans to be over-priced and over-hyped. You're only paying for proper decal on the headstock. I don't like the way they feel most of all and thats the most important thing. I dont like the finish they put on the necks or the bodies. The Mexicans are better I find because of their uniqueness. Although I don't care for the way they finish their bodies now. Much like the Fenders of the 50's and 60's, each one was different from the one beside it. The Mexicans are cheaper but you will pay almost half of that again to upgrade hardware (Pickups, tremelo, tuners, nut). Personally I would rather do that that pay $1300 for a Standard American Strat. You can just personalize it more and it feels more like your own. My 2 Strats are both Mexicans (one has a Jap. body) and they play and feel better than any other Strat I've ever played. And I've customized them to my specs. My Esquire is also Mexican and it plays better than the vintage and American Tele's I've played. But it all comes down to feel, to me the Mexicans just feel better. Other people like the americans, thats just how it is


----------



## Telenator (Aug 9, 2007)

I prefer my MIA to my MIM but i would never part with the MIM. In the day an age of CNC machines I can't see how someone would notice a difference. Quality control has got to be of an acceptable otherwise there is no way Fender would put their reputation in jeopardy by putting a Fender logo on a MIM.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

See, I don't really agree with the idea that they are pretty much the same. I love the bridge on the American Strats, but I don't find any difference really in the quality of tuning keys. Fender Mexico has been using Ceramic magnets in their pickups over the past couple pf years and I really think they have a much less harsh and much more controlable tone. I totally dig them, and as for the Mexican Tele's, well I just flat out love them way more than the American counterpart. All in all I think you are getting a more vintage, and loved, Fender tone, look and feel for a lot less. Plus, the Deluxe models and all the specialty model Mexicans destroy alot of the extremely high priced American Fenders when it comes to tone and playability. I love them!


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a black MIM Tele from '93. Feels pretty damned good. That maple neck & fretboard 'snap' rings loud and clear in my ears.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

CIJ for me!!! I've played a lot of MIA and MIM but I like my CIJ the best. I've played a lot of MIM that I didn't like at all, mostly the neck on them. Some MIA I've played were nothing special at all. But in the end, my Gibson Les Paul is my number one!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Folks on the Seymour Duncan forum would often say _"what is the difference...a Fender strat made in Mexico by Mexicans or a Fender strat made in USA by Mexicans"_

I thought this was an interesting perspective. 

If anyone is reading this and is of Mexican heritage please understand that I am just stating a quote. I do not want to be viewed a racist or accused of stereotyping. I have high regard for the country of Mexico, their people, culture, traditions, etc. 

I love my MIM strat and I agree that there tends to be a bit too much hype over the MIA Fender products. 

Just another humble opinion.

Dave


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I've owned a bunch of Teles. MIJ, MIA, MIM etc. The only one I have kept is my MIM LE Ash. It has a unique neck and sounds great. I don't look at what countries on the headstock any more.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

greco said:


> Folks on the Seymour Duncan forum would often say _"what is the difference...a Fender strat made in Mexico by Mexicans or a Fender strat made in USA by Mexicans"_
> 
> I thought this was an interesting perspective.


There are many differences but one significant difference is the price-point that they are targetting, and the list of compromises necessary to get there.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

My only Fender is American made--but then it was made in the late 70's. No MIM at that time, or Korea, and before they made them in Japan even.

(It's a Mustang.)


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Honestly, I don't know how anyone one could complain about the necks on the MIM Strats, Teles or any other MIM Fender. They feel like the Americans to me, and honestly the neck on the last American Strat I had was worse then anything I have ever seen! I had a Profile that litereally falling apart, and the neck on it held up better then the American and all I did was change the strings from 9's to 10's. Needless to say the neck was done and I shunned Fender guitars for a very long time. I am now a reformed Gibson man, but this Mexican Strat I own is the best Strat I have owned and it is one of my favorite guitars I own. Too much money for an American for too little of a difference. The Americans have nice cases though.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*tough... they're close*

i have a '97 strat plus (usa) a USA 60th anniv and a late 90's mim 50's classic

the mim is every bit as good.

i do my own setup anyway, so initial quality is a bit secondary. as long as the frets are good and the electonics are decent.

i can say though, that the consistency on the mim is worse. i have seen more bad ones in the mim models. bad frets, one new one had a shim in the neck joint.

+1 on the japanese stuff too.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

I Cannot justify the price difference between MIA and MIM , for the basement player that I am, 

MIM lefty tele... $429 brand new... sdsre


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Last August I went to the 12th Fret and tried out various Teles with the intention of maybe buying one. Up until that point I hadn't been into Teles that much but I decided to give it another chance as I did own a Tele in the mid 90's which I never really bonded with. I ended up getting a Mexican made Baja Tele with the 4 way toggle and the S1 switch. No finishing issues, marks, dents or setup problems. It plays well and sounds good.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Does anyone have any reliable information on the actual differences between the MIA and MIM Strats and Teles?

I thought I heard someone specify that the electronics and hardware would be the exact same stuff, and that you only need to watch out for things such as a straight grain on the neck (so it doesn't end up going crooked) or how well the neck fits into the body. (both things that you need to check every MIM for on an individual basis)
Can someone tell me if this is actually true? Are the electronics and hardware exactly the same as the MIA?


----------



## Telenator (Aug 9, 2007)

Here's some good info.

http://www.guitarstop.com/tour/indexT.htm


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Fender Mexico or Fender USA, which are you? 

i am whichever is available at a reasonable cost. theres no way im dropping $1000 for an alder bodied, poly finished usa standard, when i can get an alder bodied poly finished mim standard for $400.
plus the mim standard is more vintage styled than the mia- i like that.
and before i bought one of the more expensive mia ones, id buy a $400 mim and refinish it and upgrade the pups. so for $400, plus maybe $25 in lacquer, $50 in tuners, $50 in bridge, $100 in pups(thats $625), id have something that rivals the $2500 mia models.


----------



## Telenator (Aug 9, 2007)

fraser said:


> ............and before i bought one of the more expensive mia ones, id buy a $400 mim and refinish it and upgrade the pups. so for $400, plus maybe $25 in lacquer, $50 in tuners, $50 in bridge, $100 in pups(thats $625), id have something that rivals the $2500 mia models.


Exactly ...... you sneaky bugger.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Can someone tell me if this is actually true? Are the electronics and hardware exactl*

I can tell you that I know the pickups, bridge and tuners are not the same as you would find on a American Stratocaster. I don't know if these mentiones parts are made in the USA or Mexico, but they are not the same as there American counterparts. The American bridage is a 2 pin free floating bridge, where as the Mexi is like the vintage 6 screw bridges. The pickups in the Mexi Strat are ceramic, and I am pretty sure the American's rock alnico. The tuners are relitively the same, with only slight cosmetic differences. But, I do know that the necks and bodies are made in the USA and then shipped to Mexico for sanding and painting. Hope that helps.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...when they make MIM strats and teles with 22 frets i'll take a look.

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Although there may be small incremental improvements going from a MIM to a MIA, in my opinion it's simply not enough to justify the additional cost.

I'm happy with the MIMs I've owned.


You can pick up a used MIM Strat or Tele for $300 ~$500 in great shape and assuming you can tell a good one from a bad one you really can't go wrong with them.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

The tuners aren't the same, MIA has Schallers while MIM has Ping. Not all the MIM had ceramic magnets, some models had alnico(Classic Series to name one). I think Fender is using mainly alder for the past few years but prior to that they used poplar on the Standard line. Availability and price of wood determines what they will use. The pots, switches, and input jacks are the same on MIA's and MIM's, some people have mistakenly swapped these parts on their MIM's. 

For those who don't already know you can do a direct replacement of the 6 saddle bridge on your MIM for a 3 saddle vintage style bridge, no modification or need to re-drill required. I've also read that prior to 2007, not sure how far back, Fender actually used alnico magnets on both MIA and MIM Teles but wound the Standard pickups to sound a little hotter(from TDPRI); a fact repeated by a Fender dealer. Once again they only factor that is consistent with Fender's philosophy on which materials to use are availability and price of materials.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Right now own 3 Strat and a Tele, all US. But i've tried some pretty good MIM strats i most say.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

bRian said:


> The tuners aren't the same, MIA has Schallers while MIM has Ping. Not all the MIM had ceramic magnets, some models had alnico(Classic Series to name one). I think Fender is using mainly alder for the past few years but prior to that they used poplar on the Standard line. Availability and price of wood determines what they will use. The pots, switches, and input jacks are the same on MIA's and MIM's, some people have mistakenly swapped these parts on their MIM's.
> 
> For those who don't already know you can do a direct replacement of the 6 saddle bridge on your MIM for a 3 saddle vintage style bridge, no modification or need to re-drill required. I've also read that prior to 2007, not sure how far back, Fender actually used alnico magnets on both MIA and MIM Teles but wound the Standard pickups to sound a little hotter(from TDPRI); a fact repeated by a Fender dealer. Once again they only factor that is consistent with Fender's philosophy on which materials to use are availability and price of materials.



Here is mine with some of the mods mentioned. This is a 2004 Fender 'Natural Ash" which was a limited edition made for Guitar Centre in the States. The previous owner put the new bridge on, and a set of GFS pickups (Hot 60's Alnico, Fatbody). I got this for $450 including shipping, and it came with a really nice gigbag.

My favourite feature of this guitar is that it has a 9.5" radius neck, and medium frets. Very few Fenders have medium frets. It's either vintage or med. jumbo.

As mentioned earlier, this is the one 'keeper' out of a bunch of Teles I have owned. I couldn't care less what country it says on the headstock.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey man, thats a beauty Tele! I should have been more specific, the Standard Strats for the past 3-4 years have been equipped with Ceramic magnets. And I think I have to agree with bRian on the Tele Alnico pickups. I recently owned a Mexi Tele that came stock (supposedly) with alnico's and it was much hotter then the other MIA Teles I tried.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Regardless of whether it's a MIA or a MIM I would change the pickups anyway. Tuners and other hardware are fine on the MIMs.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

That Ash Tele is a beauty, I checked some out at G.C. in Vegas. I would have loved to get a look at one of these but there were none in stock at the time.










From their website:

Eye-popping cosmetics and solid Classic Series Specs.

This Fender Telecaster has eye-popping cosmetics and solid Classic Series Specs. Palo Escrito is an indigenous tonewood to Mexico; often used on Mexican folk instruments. This unique guitar marries this historically revered local wood with the iconic Telecaster. This wood has unique properties and its grain pattern and hue can vary drastically- so no two will be alike. Special indeed.
Fender Palo Escrito Telecaster Electric Guitar Features:

* Palo escrito top on alder body
* Distinctive headstock and body shape
* C-shaped maple neck
* 3-ply pickguard and rosewood fingerboard
* 21 vintage frets
* Chrome hardware
* Dot inlays
* One volume, one tone, 3-way switching
* Vintage Tele pickups
* Made in Fender s Mexico factory


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

+1 for the CIJ! I just got a CIJ Strat and I really love it! I bring it to the guitar shop for a complete tunning and change the nut and I try some MIA and I thing it's almost the same! By the way I prefer the color of mine, more vintage, little faded! The MIA look to fake vintage for me!


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I have owned Fender Japan, Korea, China, Mexico, US and custom shop, and have found good instruments from all countries. One of the best teles I ever owned was a reissue esquire from Japan. The custom shop tele I have now is the sh*t though.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

bRian said:


> That Ash Tele is a beauty, I checked some out at G.C. in Vegas. I would have loved to get a look at one of these but there were none in stock at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man that is nice. Black binding on a dark finish like that looks amazing.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

bRian said:


> That Ash Tele is a beauty, I checked some out at G.C. in Vegas. I would have loved to get a look at one of these but there were none in stock at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn it. Now I want one.


As for the MIM/MIA thing. I've tried a MIM, didn't like the satin finish on the neck of the one I've tried. I prefer a gloss finish. Besides that, it seemed fine to me. Maybe not the most expensive looking guitar, but it certainly felt good. I own a CIJ, which is just as nice as any of the MIA I've tried...maybe even better, actually.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I December I bought 2 for friends.

One was a white body white neck Strat. $295 great player after some truss rod relief. Crappy tuners, ok pickups.

The other is a Deluxe Players model. A real beauty rosewood fret board 63 like guitar. $450!! How are you going to lose?

Both guys love them.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

elindso said:


> I December I bought 2 for friends.
> 
> One was a white body white neck Strat. $295 great player after some truss rod relief. Crappy tuners, ok pickups.
> 
> ...


Will you be my friend?:smile:

Okay, I don't really need one...

But I wouldn't turn down a guitar gift.

(Not really expecting one.)


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I own only two F/USAs but have a whole bunch of older Japanese Fenders...they`re my favorites, the current crop of CIJ Fenders appeal less to me except the top end from the DiMarzio series...and I`m waiting for a used one to pop up. Would be interested in a MIM if they weren`t so freakin over priced here.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

just realized...I forgot to count my 2 `52 RIs...so I own 4 F/USAs.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Both Fenders I've owned have been U.S. I had a 97 Strat Lonestar and now have a U.S Tele. I've played lots of others and to me it just seems that the U.S. ones have a feel that I like.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

I just got another Mexi Tele, and it is an awesome piece of gear. These new hot pickups they are putting in the Mexi Teles these days are exactly that, HOT! They are perfect for any application or style, honestly. They are freakin loud, and the are'nt so overbearing in the highs, as compared to some Teles I have played.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Both my basses are MIA. Nothing against MIM basses - these just feel right. I'd be happy to own a MIM Tele or Strat.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

MIM Jimmie Vaughan Strat. American electronics and hardware. Neck more to my liking than any American strat I've tried. (But then again, I haven't tried a US strat with a soft 'V' maple neck, 9.5 radius and med. jumbo frets)


----------



## fretman57 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Fender Guy*

Not partial either way but I absolutely love Mexican necks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

That Mexican stuff is awful. The fret finishing is brutal. Run your hand along the edge of one of their fretboards and try not to cut yourself. The quality coming out of a company like Fender should be way above this considering the money and technology they have at hand. Plain old American greed is behind such poor workmanship.


----------

